# A huge amount of water



## Joshua’s car (Jul 14, 2020)

I drove My sons 2015 Nissan Today to charge the battery because of all the non use since quarantine and found a huge amount of water in the 3” deep rubber floor mat On the passengers side...then upon further inspection by my husband he found another 5 gallons of water under the mats and carpet..we have lifted the carpet and shop vac. It out but is still very wet indeed..where could this have come from and will I ever dry it out? Thanks for your feedback I’m pretty overwhelmed...


----------

